# Computer to fit my Dash



## Arch (9 Feb 2010)

Now I've got the new trike, and I'm hooked on logging my miles, I'd like to fit a computer. With no suitable mounting point for the sensor on the front wheels, that I can see, I'll have to mount it on the back. Anyone got any idea if a normal computer cable is likely to be long enough, do any makes tend to have longer cables than others?

It's a Catrike Dash:

http://www.catrike.com/dash.htm

I realise that this question would be more useful if I had some idea of the measurement from rear wheel to handlebars, but I haven't got round to taking a tape measure to the lock up yet, it'll be the weekend before I can... Looking at the spec, it's 1600mm total length, and it looks like I need about two thirds of that (1100mm or so?). I can probably measure the cable on my computers on the Gal and FCR, but I don't want to undo them if I can help it...

So any guesses? I'm not looking for anything with too many bells and whistles, just basic functions...


----------



## Dan B (9 Feb 2010)

The blurb on a cateye astrale 8 says "Wired transmission distance up to 55 inches or 140cm", so it ought to do the trick

http://www.cateye.com/en/product_detail/253

Has cadence too. I've used them for years. I like them


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Feb 2010)

THe quick and easy option is to go wireless, but Trikes have a problem with the fact that the front wheels don't allow easy fitting of a sensor and magnet

Catrike do a sensor mount that fits on the axle assembly:







Easily bodged.......

However the alternative is a rear wheel fit - but as most wireless have adistance of about 70 cm, it is difficult to arrange. An option is to use an old "stubby bar end" and clamp it at the base of the handlebar below the brake, especially onthe non gear side, and mount the computer on this. Easily visible and allows the short distance to sensor required for wireless.

You can also look at a stem mounted system which will fit nicely on the free length of bar between headset and handlebar - again allows the short distance required for wireless.

The final wireless option is dependent upon your mirror - is that a Mirrycle?

If so a rubber bung with a hole (brewing shop) can easily be drilled and split to fit arund the horizontal bar of the Mirrycle to give a suitable radius and then mount the computer here

Apart from that the answer is to use a wired system on the rear wheel - you are probably right about the distance being OK for a although if in doubt Cateye does do rear wheel wiring kit

Personally I use a GPS - can be as cheap as a computer especially if you add on the cost of a second wiring kit...... but a whole new ball game. when it comes to fitting


----------



## Arch (9 Feb 2010)

Cheers, I'll look at the Astrale. I'm not too keen on wireless tbh - I've only ever had one and it wasn't reliable - I like the physical connection of a wire. I'm not too bothered about the cadence sensor either - would the rest of the functions work if I just didn't connect it?

Obviously, it'll be a good idea to just measure the thing to be sure, but looks like I have a couple of solutions. If it comes to machining bits and mounts, I'm ok, Velo Vision Pete has a shed full of lathe and milling machine...


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Feb 2010)

You could buy a gps enabled unit like an Edge 500, quite expensive but no wires because there are no sensors, its all in the computer itself, simply attach it to wherever you want it, or on a wrist strap, and its transferable from one bike to the next (it comes with 2 mounts in the box I think and you can buy extras for a couple of quid) so you could use it on number of your bikes (not sure how many bike profiles it allows though). I think you can get one for like £180 without cadence or HR sensors. Also lets you plan routes and feeds breadcrumb trail to follow.


----------



## swscotland bentrider (10 Feb 2010)

I haven't fitted one to the trike, I use a GPS unit, but the wired computers from Aldi's have been excellent. Not pretty but super reliable and extra long wires. And only £4.00! I have them on my DF and both Bacchetta's. I've never had a wireless unit that didn't occasionally drop signals (and data) due to external electrical interference.

Cheers

John


----------



## BentMikey (10 Feb 2010)

I don't think the Astrale 8 is made any more - you want the Cateye Strada Cadence. I have this on the Fujin, and you should be able to split the speed and cadence sensor wires enough. Check distances though - I'm less sure that they will be long enough for a trike.

http://www.cateye.com/en/product_detail/407


----------



## BentMikey (10 Feb 2010)

Oh, and it's also the only speed/cadence computer from Cateye that still comes with a separate speed and cadence sensor. All the rest apparently have a unified unit that relies being placed on the left rear chainstay of a conventional bike. Twunts.


----------



## n-ick (10 Feb 2010)

Yo, I got a 2nd hand Garmin Quest off of ebay for £60. This gives all your read outs, plus gps basic maps. It's waterproof, comes with a bike mount and simple press buttons. It's also so easy to use.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Feb 2010)

The VDO digital wireless computers have a good long range:


> a) max distance transmitter-computer 150cm (59in)
> distance transmitter-magnet: 3-10mm


Far enough ?


----------



## Arch (15 Feb 2010)

Yes, but.... not keen on wireless if I can help it.

Did a rough measure yesterday with a bit of wire I found in the lock up (forgot my tape measure), and a generous estimate of the distance I need is 136cm. 

Can I check again, if I get one with cadence sensing, which I don't really need, can I just leave the cadence bit unconnected, without affecting the other functions, or will it make the whole thing throw a wobbly....?


----------



## Dan B (15 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> Can I check again, if I get one with cadence sensing, which I don't really need, can I just leave the cadence bit unconnected, without affecting the other functions, or will it make the whole thing throw a wobbly....?


Be very surprised if you couldn't - after all, it doesn't throw a wobbly when you're freewheeling and I don't see how it'd tell the difference


----------



## Scoosh (16 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> Yes, but.... not keen on wireless if I can help it.
> 
> Did a rough measure yesterday with a bit of wire I found in the lock up (forgot my tape measure), and a generous estimate of the distance I need is 136cm.
> 
> Can I check again, if I get one with cadence sensing, which I don't really need, can I just leave the cadence bit unconnected, without affecting the other functions, or will it make the whole thing throw a wobbly....?


I've had my (misbehaving) VDO C3DS changed by them for the newer X2DW ... and it says a max dustance of 60cm, which is something of a reduction.

You'll probably find that those computers which have a Cadence function have it as an additional sensor, which you don't necessarily have to purchase with the rest of the gubbins. In other words, the computer is capable of taking cadence readings, if a sensor is fitted. If not .... you've just paid for something you are not going to use .


----------



## Arch (16 Feb 2010)

Cheers, I'll look around a bit and see what there is. I really only want distance, speed, maybe ave speed, but that's it.

I did see that SJS have the cateye rear wheel fitting kit, and tat would work with the Velo 5 or 8, like I have on the Galaxy, so that might be the way to go, need to check the length of the kit again...

Argh! it doesn't say!

Anyone know how long this will be?

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...Velo-1258--Mitty-38-and-HRM-169-6565-1269.htm

You'd think Cateye would have it on their bloody website, well I can't find it...


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2010)

Email SJSC?


----------



## Arch (16 Feb 2010)

Yeah, I might have to....


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (16 Feb 2010)

try a tescos special or failing that wilkinsons they are as basic as they come. i have one on my trike fitted to front wheel using the mudguard.the wire is quite long. another point to consider is that if you dont need to see how fast you are going or how far and just want it as a record then you could always fit the computer to rear rack or seat.


----------



## Arch (16 Feb 2010)

3tyretrackterry said:


> try a tescos special or failing that wilkinsons they are as basic as they come. i have one on my trike fitted to front wheel using the mudguard.the wire is quite long. another point to consider is that if you dont need to see how fast you are going or how far and just want it as a record then you could always fit the computer to rear rack or seat.



That's a good point, I'm really wanting it as a record, although it can be good to see how far you've gone mid ride. I wondered about putting it on the cross beam under my leg, where I could probably get a look if I unclipped for a moment....


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2010)

I note from the images that you have no bottle cage mounted on the boom.

If you get a space grip and dismantle it then mount the "U" shaped bracket to one of the bottle mounts ten mount the end of the spacegrip to this in the normal way.

Gives a solid mount for the computer in a good position.


----------



## Arch (17 Feb 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> I note from the images that you have no bottle cage mounted on the boom.
> 
> If you get a space grip and dismantle it then mount the "U" shaped bracket to one of the bottle mounts ten mount the end of the spacegrip to this in the normal way.
> 
> Gives a solid mount for the computer in a good position.



That's a good idea. It would be even better if I hadn't fitted a bottle cage on Sunday!


----------



## Arch (20 Feb 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Email SJSC?



I did, and got a reply the next day - they reckon the wire is about 120cm long. Which _might_ just do it, as my estimate was generous. I'll double check.

But I might ask Pete if he thinks he could machine up a front wheel sensor mount.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> I did, and got a reply the next day - they reckon the wire is about 120cm long. Which _might_ just do it, as my estimate was generous. I'll double check.
> 
> But I might ask Pete if he thinks he could machine up a front wheel sensor mount.



Go to the Catrike Forum and search - there are lots of options on there for shapes and sizes.


PS.... the answer to the cable length is string, something I have used over the years!

Get a piece of string and cut to the 120 cm length - then run from where the mounts will be to where the computer will be. That way you can allow for all the bends and runs where you need to zip tie.

Alternatively take a piece of string, mount in the same way and see how long your wire needs to be.


----------



## Tibnor (20 Feb 2010)

Here's a tip from the cold north.

I found the Navibe Mercury 100 on a swedish site. Wireless GPS that can be connected to a computer. Cost: SEK 1095 (a bit under GBP 100:-). Far cheaper than a Garmin. The site is in swedish but you can check out the manuall in english. 

http://www.sportgps.se/media/Mercury_100_Manual__ENG.pdf

There is also a review on two german forums.

http://www.radforum.de/navibe-mercury-100-fahrrad-gps-175577.html
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6385199


----------



## Arch (20 Feb 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Go to the Catrike Forum and search - there are lots of options on there for shapes and sizes.
> 
> PS.... the answer to the cable length is string, something I have used over the years!
> 
> ...



Yes, that's how I came up with the 136cm-ish length, although I was a bit generous so as to err on the right side, and I can do it again more exactly. Good idea to cut the right length and try that.

I'll check out that forum though, cheers. I have a mudguard now, for the rear, just need to sort out fixing it. And I'm in the process of getting a derailleur post boom... Just need the rack (on order) and the computer set up, and I'm fully loaded!


----------



## PalmerSperry (7 Mar 2010)

Arch said:


> That's a good idea. It would be even better if I hadn't fitted a bottle cage on Sunday!



Would the ICE computer mount work? Fits between the bottle cage and it's mounts providing a roughly handlebar cross-section tube to mount a cycle computer on. Dunno if there's enough room on a Dash between the cage and the seat though?


----------

